# Split Screen PIP feature lost on 622



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

A known bug of the current software for the 622 is the loss of the side by side PIP screen. 

Is this problem across the board, or is it only some 622's affected? I've been in dual mode lately, however in the past I used that feature extensively. I want to be able to use this feature again. I see that a newer version of the software was pushed in January, yet the problem is still there.

Are they working on a fix or is the feature hosed for good on my 622?


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

I believe PIP is only available in single mode.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't have side-b-side on my 622 in single mode either. No explanation of why it went away either.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NP with L6.33 - PIP, POP working fine.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Ddavis said:


> I believe PIP is only available in single mode.


Yes, I'm aware of that. I have been switching to single mode whenever I wanted to use the PIP feature. Since the problem began what happens is I get 2 sizes of PIP windows in a purple frame. I hit the button one more time and the purple frame goes away but the PIP window stays the same size instead of going into the side by side view.

My question for E* is are they going to fix this or do I need a replacement DVR in order to get this feature back?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you try to make cold reboot ? As I said, in single mode PIP and POP working fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine has been like this since a couple of releases ago...

I have the two different sizes of PiP available... but no longer have the side-by-side mode that I have on my 722 and 922 receivers.

The only real difference... is that I have my 622 connected to a 4:3 TV... not a 16x9 one... but that didn't used to matter.

I honestly don't use that TV as much since it is only an SDTV... but I did notice that the side-by-side mode went away months ago.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm getting side by side on my 622 on the third press.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

OK here's a little more information. I'm viewing on a 4X3 TV using S-video. I don't have an HDTV yet to see if the feature works out of the HDMI or component outputs. The thing is it _used_ to work on my 4X3 TV but has been hosed since two software updates ago.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> OK here's a little more information. I'm viewing on a 4X3 TV using S-video. I don't have an HDTV yet to see if the feature works out of the HDMI or component outputs. The thing is it _used_ to work on my 4X3 TV but has been hosed since two software updates ago.


Try setting your output to 480p ... it won't affect the actual output via S-video, so your TV should keep working, but it will likely give you side by side back.

I tested all the resolutions on my 622 and it replicates your problem ONLY if set to 480i.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Aha! 

480i is the evil.!Devil_lol!Devil_lol!Devil_lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Try setting your output to 480p ... it won't affect the actual output via S-video, so your TV should keep working, but it will likely give you side by side back.
> 
> I tested all the resolutions on my 622 and it replicates your problem ONLY if set to 480i.


I'll have to try that later... Good catch, as I'm configured exactly as Michael P with my 622... via S-video to a 4:3 SDTV. I have my 922 on my main HDTV and a 722 on my HD monitor that I share with my computer (though actually that monitor died, so technically I'm not watching my 722 right now).

Assuming this fix works for me too... I wonder why they changed it... because I know I hadn't set my 622 for anything but 480i before and like Michael P, it used to work until recently.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm not sure how the broke it on only one resolution ... I'm just glad the others work so you have a "work around".


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> Try setting your output to 480p ... it won't affect the actual output via S-video, so your TV should keep working, but it will likely give you side by side back.
> 
> I tested all the resolutions on my 622 and it replicates your problem ONLY if set to 480i.


Thanks, I'll have to try it. I was afraid to set it to 480p believing that I'd lose the picture on my 480i set. Come to think about it S-video does not support 480p, duh!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Do you recall what version introduced this problem?

EDIT: After a bit of searching, I added this to L630 observations.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks James! The 480p setting fixed my PIP problem.


----------

